# Rogue Hunters



## PURVIS (Jan 17, 2012)

i was hoping it would not happen again this year but it has,one of our county commissioners has befriended a group of about 20 hunters from fl. (no disrespect to u fl.guys) that invade our county after deer season each year. this guy rents several small farms all over the county that is just the farm land,no woods on most of it and when these hunters turn out they care very little if any whose land or hunting clubs they run through they go around gates cut locks and cross planted fields like it belongs to them.they line the dirt roads of these big blocks and kill anything that crosses.there moving more and more away from there hunting grounds because there no hogs left there to hunt in these spots and good luck if u confront these ol boys its not going to end well u call the law and these boys will beat u back home there turned loose so quick.this commissioner is to important to even ask any of us local hunters to hunt his land even given the fact he knows we do a good job for everyone around him.i know he is within his rights but it sure sucks having a bunch of rogues invade and try and wipe the hogs out. don't know what i'm lookin for from u guys but any ideas or comments would be appreciated.oh buy the way they killed over 100 last year.


----------



## redlevel (Jan 17, 2012)

Do they use the rouge as camo paint or are they all cross-dressers?


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

have you tried working with the commissioner sounds like he brought these folks in ?


----------



## coolerman (Jan 18, 2012)

its a double edged sword ...and it aint right either ....you cant call the law ,but you cant "handle it like men either or you will loose in court . I will offer you a piece of advice though if you handle it "like men ". In Alabama the first person to call the law if its your word against theirs 99% of the time doesnt go to jail . A friend of mine told me this that has used it several times and its true and they have to prove their innocence not the other way around ( this is a loop hole for the folks that cant get ther law to do anything ). I give you an example . I know a guy who tried to help some body out and got screwed out of a bunch of money and everytime he confronted this person they would call the law and threaten have him locked up ( crook hinding behind the law ) so my buddy  caught the guy at the gas station pulled out a cell phone and called the police and said so and so jumped on him at the gas station ...he hung up and beat the mess outta the crook . Cops got their seen their was a fight but it was word vs word and took the crook to jail . Yea my buddy lied ( but so did the crook ) and he didnt get the money back but it cost the crook more money than if he paid his debt . I aint sayin its right but my buddy slept better and the matter was settled . This is the world we live in and the crooks/politicians hide behind the law and have more rights than the honest working man . I aint saying whoop 'em cause all that does is cause problems and landowners dont like problems unless they know you personally and know what you stand for , but somebody coming in on your home range and acting like that gives all of ya'll a bad name . They dont see "out of town Fla hog hunters "they just see hog hunters . Some people have no morales , ethics , or respect at all ,we deal with it all the time hear , but a man can only take so much and then "John Wayne" takes over . Purvis I hate to hear you have to deal with this garbage cause you seem to think alot like me and respect the land , game , and landowners . I want you to know you aint the only one that has to deal with this garbage its all over the country ,people just aint raised "the old way" anymore .


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would suggest calling dnr first as most of these boys probably aint bought a license. next i would quietly contact any farmer/landowner/hunting leasee whose property they have illegally crossed and make them aware. not saying you need to tattle but just contact them and say "if you see tracks in the wheat,cut locks,broke gates i wanted you to know it wasnt purvis or any of my crew but some ff's commisioner_______ brought in."


----------



## coolerman (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats a good idea HD76 let em hang their self


----------



## rldevogt (Jan 18, 2012)

Since your in Wilcox county and it is a small community the commissioner will probably flip if you say he is not getting your vote. Also have a copy of your lease in your truck and when you catch one of these guys on your land call the law or your local DNR guy. I know in echols county hunting on someone elses land is a 650 dollar fine. If they cut the lock they will go to jail for criminal trespass. 

Once you get one of them locked up it will stop.


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 18, 2012)

got a pm from another hunter in wilcox that found these guys on there lease this weekend and had one of these boys from fl. dog caught up and when confronted these guys wanted to fight and when they found out the land owner and dnr had been called they left in hurry and even left the dog along with a tracking collar.i'm sure the collar is worth more than the dog.no names on anything and that bout tells who your dealing with.


----------



## Resica (Jan 18, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> got a pm from another hunter in wilcox that found these guys on there lease this weekend and had one of these boys from fl. dog caught up and when confronted these guys wanted to fight and when they found out the land owner and dnr had been called they left in hurry and even left the dog along with a tracking collar.i'm sure the collar is worth more than the dog.no names on anything and that bout tells who your dealing with.



Maybe if they beat feet when they find the law is called, they shouldn't be told the law has been called.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 18, 2012)

if you could find where there trucks are parked call the gw/leo and block there trucks in with another truck or something and wait for them to go get the trucks and then give them a set of braclets


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 18, 2012)

coolerman said:


> its a double edged sword ...and it aint right either ....you cant call the law ,but you cant "handle it like men either or you will loose in court . I will offer you a piece of advice though if you handle it "like men ". In Alabama the first person to call the law if its your word against theirs 99% of the time doesnt go to jail . A friend of mine told me this that has used it several times and its true and they have to prove their innocence not the other way around ( this is a loop hole for the folks that cant get ther law to do anything ). I give you an example . I know a guy who tried to help some body out and got screwed out of a bunch of money and everytime he confronted this person they would call the law and threaten have him locked up ( crook hinding behind the law ) so my buddy  caught the guy at the gas station pulled out a cell phone and called the police and said so and so jumped on him at the gas station ...he hung up and beat the mess outta the crook . Cops got their seen their was a fight but it was word vs word and took the crook to jail . Yea my buddy lied ( but so did the crook ) and he didnt get the money back but it cost the crook more money than if he paid his debt . I aint sayin its right but my buddy slept better and the matter was settled . This is the world we live in and the crooks/politicians hide behind the law and have more rights than the honest working man . I aint saying whoop 'em cause all that does is cause problems and landowners dont like problems unless they know you personally and know what you stand for , but somebody coming in on your home range and acting like that gives all of ya'll a bad name . They dont see "out of town Fla hog hunters "they just see hog hunters . Some people have no morales , ethics , or respect at all ,we deal with it all the time hear , but a man can only take so much and then "John Wayne" takes over . Purvis I hate to hear you have to deal with this garbage cause you seem to think alot like me and respect the land , game , and landowners . I want you to know you aint the only one that has to deal with this garbage its all over the country ,people just aint raised "the old way" anymore .




So so much truth in this post. In short be the first to make the call.

Good luck PURVIS


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 18, 2012)

call law as soon as things start. sounds like a POSSIBLE laundry list of offenses:

1) shooting on road (if country road, not "logging" on property only type)
2) trespassing
3) destruction of private property (gates, locks, etc)
4) hunting without permission (on trespassed land)

a professional could probably come up with more...
good luck to ya, sounds like your gonna need it...


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for the reply's we are dumb founded as to why these guys get away with so much dnr had them last year on a county paved road with firearms and i don't know if they were wrote up for anything.we are a large county all agricultural and as i understand 3 dnr guys work 5 county's so there spread thin.most these farmers are easy going and hate the hogs worse than the trespassing.we just hate being included in the same group as those hog hunters most people don't look past the fact there not from here,we work hard all year to stay off peoples leases and don't hunt during deer season just to give the deer guys there space and steer clear of the turkey hunters in all these years we have never had dnr called on us.


----------



## hog head (Jan 18, 2012)

hey purvis i from fitzgerald we ran into them on 112 had same problem wid them they turned out 25 dogs & a pile of trash pushed 2 gates down 2 get on our land somtin got 2 b done but wat......?


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 18, 2012)

hog head said:


> hey purvis i from fitzgerald we ran into them on 112 had same problem wid them they turned out 25 dogs & a pile of trash pushed 2 gates down 2 get on our land somtin got 2 b done but wat......?


  sounds like the same bunch. the guy that brings them down don't live far from that end of the county ant it strange theres bout 8 of us that live within 30 miles of each other and we all have our own little spots and we respect each other. if a farmer calls me and i know u hunt that area your the first person i call thats the respect dog hunters have for there fellow hunters and that is what stinks bout this is just simple lack of respect for local hunters!!do i get a amen!!lol


----------



## hog head (Jan 18, 2012)

amen amen


----------



## Bighead (Jan 20, 2012)

I’m not wanting to get into a big typing contest with anyone, but this one hit real close to home. 

Since there is only one commissioner on the board that is a farmer, I believe I know who you are talking about. As far as he renting farm land all over the county that is simply not true. With the exception of one farm in Owensboro, all of the land he farms in Wilcox County is within 6 or 7 miles of his house (he rents one farm in Dodge County) The farm in Owensboro has a bad hog problem but the Florida guys can’t hunt there because the leaser or the hunting right will not allow it, you see when these hunters hunt hogs that are feeding in the fields that he rents he checks with the land owner and the a joining land owners. The way these guys have be able to hunt all over the county is from invites from other farmers, when farmers hear of them killing 20 to 30 hogs in a three day hunt, ranging from a 5 pound pig to a 300 pound boar they like it, these guys hunt mostly hounds and they shoot not catch hogs. When these hunters are hunting for other farmers I don’t believe the commissioner is responsible for their actions, and there have been a lot complaints.
 The commissioner has and still does invite local hog hunter out to hunt the fields he farms if you watched “The Pig Bomb” you saw some local hog hunters hunting a peanut field that had just been planted a second time because of hogs, out of state hunters can’t be there in a hour or so notice to beat hogs back that are on the fields at planting and harvest time.  One of our local hog hunters (not Purvis) was asked by a farmer to hunt the hogs that was messing up his peanuts, and I heard the hunter say he went to the field and scanned it with night vision and there were a lot of hogs in the field but none big enough to run, that’s trophy hunting not hog hunting. I know all hog hunters are not like that, the bottom line is farmers want the hogs dead.
 As far as the Florida guys breaking laws, crossing property lines, messing up other people’s property or whatever they do that between them the land owner and the law, I’m not going to uphold that. I’ve had hog dogs in the past and hog hunted with a lot of other people that had dogs and I know dogs are going to get on other folks land and going to get your dog is different than hunting where you should not be.


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 20, 2012)

bighead i know this hits close to home but theres 3 of us thats just a phone call away from helping control these hogs its not as much his actions as it is those he invited here and yes he is responsible for there actions there guests of his in this country.these guys that lease hunting land left at the end of deer season and when they return to cut locks and see gates and cables down and gone around u got one guess who gets the blame its those hog hunters again and guess whos long gone and we get the blame for this.we work hard to build trust in these guys so we can just go get our dogs and this is destroyed by outsiders in a mater of days.i could care less bout the hogs theres plenty to go around and like i said in my first post it is his right to hunt these hogs as he sees fit and we've spoke with those others that have given there permission to hunt they count on his good judgement on who gets invited to hunt.bighead i meant nothing personal with this post we just get tired of being grouped with this class of people and seeing our county being done like this and god forbid someone catch one of these guys stray bullets.anytime u guys need me call me.229-322-0839 thanks,purvis


----------



## Bighead (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to still disagree with you on the responsiblity part because if a farmer request a call be made to get the guys up here i feel like the farmer making the request should be responsible for contacting land owners and letting them know whats going on. But every man is responsible for his own actions.


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 20, 2012)

bighead i may be wrong i was under the impression they were invited down and given a place to stay while they hunted if what u say is right i see him having no liability for there actions ether but if one of these guys shoots some one and they are seen standing in the highway with guns every time there here u know like me whos going to take the heat for this its just mater of time till this happens these guys get worse each trip down.good luck


----------



## Bighead (Jan 23, 2012)

Purvis i want to make sure im speaking the whole truth, yes they do sometimes stay at our place. When they first statred comming up here they always stayed at our place but in the couple or years  they have started staying Cordele.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 23, 2012)

I disagree!


----------



## kinross (Jan 25, 2012)

This is what happened to my buddy's property. His land joined a hunting lease and these blokes from Florida  would run there dogs all over his land. When he confronted them on his place they said they would run there dogs anywhere they  liked. To top it off they would pump all the tanks out of there campers into the creek which fed into his pond. Now he has got the lease only to protect himself and his property from these ferals  out of staters


----------



## coolerman (Jan 26, 2012)

X2 Lord be with them If I found out who and it would be better if the law got to them before I did...that was a post I could have lived without but everyone has an opinion on the www and is entitled to that opinion but .......so do I on what happens to my dogs and how its dealt with....Ive said it time and time again people were just not raised the old way , not saying they were raised wrong , just not the old way .Its a shame the use of fences and signs has people wanting to shoot dogs . Vagrants like this thread was talkin about is what makes people shoot dogs . Disrespectful , ill raised , and just no respect for their fellow hunters whether they be stalk hunters or dog men is what has caused this . IMO hunters no matter what type of hunting we do sets us apart from the "blind ,DISNEY WORLD , vegetarians of the country . Worst part about it is if a dog was to get shot it would probably one owned by Purvis instead of the guys who got the whole mess started . onfhunter1 I am/was not singling you out as a dog killer although I do disagree with your comment ,it is the last thing that needs to be done to sort out a problem like this .If its that big of a deal and someone is tresspassing on your property best thing to do is call the number on the dogs collar and work it out face to face . You never know , a good ,descent ,respectful dog man might convert you over to the "dark side ". I wasnt quick to jump to conclusions given the fact that I'm assuming you dont know the bond between a man and his hunting dogs . Hopefully someone will catch these people that are causing all this and put a stop to it before it makes all the descent dog men around there look bad


----------



## lineman pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Well it happens every where .my dad runs a big ranch in south west ga and I have same problem from the locals they tore gates down turned out about 300 head of cows. And me and him both live in fl. But it is wrong no matter where u live. Distruction of other peoples stuff can cause for a bad day


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 26, 2012)

This is kind of off topic but I think it has merit in this post.If they are doing what you say it is wrong but in one of the post above a comment was made about someone scanning with night vision and not wanting to turn out. That is wrong as well. 

I have hunted with dogs and still have friends that do. At this time,I am one of the night time hog guides. Some doggers hate what I do. They think I will kill all of the hogs. Impossible. Doggers,Night hunters,and people who trap need to work together to help these farmers. The hogs are costing them money and lots of it. They are not our fields. It may be fun to hunt them but if we don't help the farmers, we will be replaced. If your termite man let your house continue to be destroyed by termites you would fire him. The hog problem is no different for the farmer. Work together and show the farmer results. He will tell his friends and it will help you. There are times when a dogger is a lot more effective than a night shooter and times when the night shooter is better. Don't poke your lip out if the other one is brought in to help. 

The situation you are talking about stinks. Hopefully you can find a way to handle it that will make everyone happy except the trash. They were probably invited in because of the number of hogs they get rid of. Show the farmers you can do a better job and they will probably be sent home. Farmers like to see the results. Take pictures of your success and make sure the ones that need to see it do. If you catch 200 hogs a year and the farmer never sees it how does he know you did. You can bet those dirt bags make sure everyone knows how many they kill. That's how they keep getting invited back!


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree with Purvis! A guy spends his own time to gain respect from his local community and local farmers and all it takes is a bunch of flat landers to ruin it all! Then all dog hunters are looked at like we're all crazy and have nine heads when you even mention that you have hog dogs. It's a shame that they come up here and ruin our hunting. I cant stand the florida gators!!!!!


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Not trying to rehash an old war but was wondering what ever came of this.  Hopefully everyone involved but the law breaking vigilantes got what they wanted.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 28, 2012)

glad you dug up this old post because i missed it back in january.

if the rogue hunters keep it up, they'll end up with a permitting system similar to what us deer-doggers have now.  in the end, the deer-dog permit probably saved the sport.


----------



## PURVIS (Jun 28, 2012)

Should have let u guys know how things went this year,my post was read by lots of people around here some i never would have thought even turned a computer on much less logged on and read these post,some were the people that brought these hunters here to begin with and they had little idea of what these hunters were doing and have since tried to rein these guys in some.and some land owners said they seen them and just thought they were some of our bunch and new nothing of who they were are who gave them permission to hunt,this was just as we were thinking and feared.we did meet a few of them and they were some ok guys but hunted in a way we never will.they killed a few hogs and scattered them out for months after they were long gone back to fl. and we seen some of there dogs here and there that got left behind.they hunt bout 10 dogs at once and walk the woods like we would rabbit hunt with 00 buckshot instead of #6 and be it a 2lb pig or 300 boar or 50lb doe or a Boone and Crockett buck it got shot at.our hogs are way off this year i hope maybe next year this trip won't be worth making for them but i bet if they hunt at home like they do here theres not a hog around i hope ours rebound some I'd hate to have to start deer hunting!lol!


----------



## pitbull (Jun 29, 2012)

you got a backhoe?


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 3, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> Should have let u guys know how things went this year,my post was read by lots of people around here some i never would have thought even turned a computer on much less logged on and read these post,some were the people that brought these hunters here to begin with and they had little idea of what these hunters were doing and have since tried to rein these guys in some.and some land owners said they seen them and just thought they were some of our bunch and new nothing of who they were are who gave them permission to hunt,this was just as we were thinking and feared.we did meet a few of them and they were some ok guys but hunted in a way we never will.they killed a few hogs and scattered them out for months after they were long gone back to fl. and we seen some of there dogs here and there that got left behind.they hunt bout 10 dogs at once and walk the woods like we would rabbit hunt with 00 buckshot instead of #6 and be it a 2lb pig or 300 boar or 50lb doe or a Boone and Crockett buck it got shot at.our hogs are way off this year i hope maybe next year this trip won't be worth making for them but i bet if they hunt at home like they do here theres not a hog around i hope ours rebound some I'd hate to have to start deer hunting!lol!



sounds like they did just what the farmers wanted


----------



## PURVIS (Jul 3, 2012)

ylhatch said:


> sounds like they did just what the farmers wanted



how bout the 10,000s of thousands of acres they hunted on without permission our the gates that were cut?what county u in i,ll tell them u need some help your way.


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 3, 2012)

your just mad because they killed all those hogs,and thats what the farmers wanted


----------



## duck smacker (Jul 3, 2012)

No sense in killin em all everyone should practice qhm.


----------



## PURVIS (Jul 3, 2012)

ylhatch said:


> your just mad because they killed all those hogs,and thats what the farmers wanted



your right, which one was u?


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 3, 2012)

the one that shot the sow with a litter of 3 day old pigs, but i did leave the pigs for seed


----------



## coolerman (Jul 3, 2012)

its people like you and your mouth that cause good descent hard working folks to have a bad name  good thing you was in georgia ......I guess your little caption at the bottom says it all ...and you can take it however you like but your actions effected other peoples reputation as hog hunters  if you were in fact one of them ......typical scrumble bum ....your daddy must not have taught you any better . Ive talked to Purvis a few times and he seems like a nice fella and I bet when its all said and done he will still be huntin them spots ....reputation is everything ! ...but I wouldnt expect somebody like you to know what I was talkin about ......KILLIN TOMORROWS TROPHIES TODAY ....what are YOUR younguns gonna hunt ?


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 4, 2012)

Ihunt said:


> This is kind of off topic but I think it has merit in this post.If they are doing what you say it is wrong but in one of the post above a comment was made about someone scanning with night vision and not wanting to turn out. That is wrong as well.
> 
> I have hunted with dogs and still have friends that do. At this time,I am one of the night time hog guides. Some doggers hate what I do. They think I will kill all of the hogs. Impossible. Doggers,Night hunters,and people who trap need to work together to help these farmers. The hogs are costing them money and lots of it. They are not our fields. It may be fun to hunt them but if we don't help the farmers, we will be replaced. If your termite man let your house continue to be destroyed by termites you would fire him. The hog problem is no different for the farmer. Work together and show the farmer results. He will tell his friends and it will help you. There are times when a dogger is a lot more effective than a night shooter and times when the night shooter is better. Don't poke your lip out if the other one is brought in to help.
> 
> The situation you are talking about stinks. Hopefully you can find a way to handle it that will make everyone happy except the trash. They were probably invited in because of the number of hogs they get rid of. Show the farmers you can do a better job and they will probably be sent home. Farmers like to see the results. Take pictures of your success and make sure the ones that need to see it do. If you catch 200 hogs a year and the farmer never sees it how does he know you did. You can bet those dirt bags make sure everyone knows how many they kill. That's how they keep getting invited back!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 4, 2012)

coolerman said:


> its people like you and your mouth that cause good descent hard working folks to have a bad name  good thing you was in georgia ......I guess your little caption at the bottom says it all ...and you can take it however you like but your actions effected other peoples reputation as hog hunters  if you were in fact one of them ......typical scrumble bum ....your daddy must not have taught you any better . Ive talked to Purvis a few times and he seems like a nice fella and I bet when its all said and done he will still be huntin them spots ....reputation is everything ! ...but I wouldnt expect somebody like you to know what I was talkin about ......KILLIN TOMORROWS TROPHIES TODAY ....what are YOUR younguns gonna hunt ?


whats my younguns gonna hunt?i'm more worried about whats the farmers kids gonna eat when his crops are destroyed by hogs,and he's broke.farmers want every pig killed,not just the ones with big tusk but all of them.and if you can't do it they get someone that can.


----------



## duck smacker (Jul 4, 2012)

No sense in killing them all never heard of a farmer going bankrupt over hogs.everyone  seen too much tv such as pig bomb


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 4, 2012)

duck smacker said:


> No sense in killing them all never heard of a farmer going bankrupt over hogs.everyone  seen too much tv such as pig bomb



Your kidding, right?


----------



## coolerman (Jul 4, 2012)

You can believe my farmers are satisfied ......without a doubt .....still dont mean you got to kill everything in sight and be a vagrant doin it ........anything you do has to be backed up by morals and standards, but I wouldnt expect you to know about that. I do agree its dollars and cents to the farmers ,it would be like someone takin my refrigeration accounts , and thats how they feed their families  . You can believe mine are keepin their crops ....I aint got tear gates down to do it instead of using that shotgun to make you feel big why dont you grab a back leg


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 4, 2012)

farmer don't want me grabbin legs.he wants me to kill em


----------



## duck smacker (Jul 4, 2012)

No not kidding,since all these tv shows came out everyone started killing everything that moves and the worst is most leave them laying maybe hog hunters should start shooting every deer they see and see how people feel about that.


----------



## coolerman (Jul 5, 2012)

Can I get a amen !!!!! Deer eat crops too ... coons eat crops ....rabbits too ...We will all just kill everything and in a few years we wont have nothin to set beside them potatoes and carrots ...And yes the tv shows have made it worse with there added on bull crap ..ive hunted hogs for years ,Ive never seen one with glowin red eyes and growled like a mountian lion .Bottom line is you just another vagrant and common thug with no up bringing it really aint got nothin to do with catchin/killin hogs ,but how you went about doin it


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 5, 2012)

duck smacker said:


> No not kidding,since all these tv shows came out everyone started killing everything that moves and the worst is most leave them laying maybe hog hunters should start shooting every deer they see and see how people feel about that.



I'll give ya that the shows add some unneeded drama to it. They make them out to be people hungry killers that run 50 MPH. 

Where the shows _don't_ embellish is the property damage and the $$ they cost farmers and landowners. These aren't native animals, they do however _EAT_ native animals. Turkeys and fawns die to them. Kill every hog you see, or _try_ to and you _still_ wont kill them _all_, EVER.. But you will save some deer and turkey with every hog down.  

The funny thing is, most of the guys I talk to who are into catching the hogs so 'their kids have hogs to hunt', _don't_ own property.. Funny huh? 
Kill every hog you can and your kids, kids kids will still have more hogs to kill than they can.. Unless they get some hog sickness that wipes em out or they make poisoning legal, they are here to stay..

That being said, unless your in the hog control business, or you gave your word to a farmer, you don't have to practice this. Your a hunter and a grown man, its your choice how _you_ hunt.. Have fun and be safe man..


----------



## coolerman (Jul 5, 2012)

Well said and I agree....I do have an understood agrrement with my farmers IF I TOUCH IT LEAVES  and yes I dont just catch them I will shoot one too ....I dont like it but its his living and as much as I love to hunt hogs I dont want to take a chance on his income .That bein said I do it the right way I kill or take everything away from there dead ,alive , shot , tied ,I make sure he sees it and I have free reign on all of his property because I did it the right way


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 5, 2012)

i don't tear down gates or fences.i just do what the farmer that i hunt for wants me to do.all i was saying is that the farmers want every pig dead and thats what those people were doing.the op was upset because these other guys were brought in because he could'nt get it done


----------



## PURVIS (Jul 5, 2012)

ylhatch if u will go back and read the post that started this tread i never said anything about the killing of hogs its all about outright disrespect and disregard to other hunters,land owners who were never asked for permission to hunt or retrieve there dogs and the lease owners who were done just the same way.ylhatch i looked back on some treads u have started just trying to understand your way of thinking and learned alot i could not find anything on u killing anything only thing that made any sense was the one bout someone shooting up your house sounds like u really mad someone mad its a lot safer poking at people on here.these guys left on here (everything hogdog) are some good guys we visit our neighbors on other headings but if we don't like what there posting about we keep it to ourselfs best we can.u even got Hal (bigreddone) to take the bait we all believe in our ways and try to respect others.sorry mr. moderator this is the last for me on this. guys your making this fellows day, like john wayne once said you have done nothing when you have bested a fool!!!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 6, 2012)

purv,in your first post you said they killed over a hundred last year,then in another you said they lined up with 00 buckshot and shot every pig that moved.then blame them for your poor season.i don;t agree with everything they done,(the gate thing was way outa hand) but they killed hogs or drove them away and thats what the farmer wanted.not just go and kill the big ones.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 7, 2012)

duck smacker said:


> No not kidding,since all these tv shows came out everyone started killing everything that moves and the worst is most leave them laying maybe hog hunters should start shooting every deer they see and see how people feel about that.


well most of all of us dont just go with the " if it's its brown, its down" theory. i grew up shooting only what i was eating and needed.. dont disrepect people by saying "everyone" and "everything".


----------

